# The Punisher: Deutscher Trailer zur zweiten Staffel der Marvel-Serie



## PCGH-Redaktion (7. Januar 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *The Punisher: Deutscher Trailer zur zweiten Staffel der Marvel-Serie* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *The Punisher: Deutscher Trailer zur zweiten Staffel der Marvel-Serie*


----------



## RichieMc85 (7. Januar 2019)

Ich fand die erste Staffel richtig gut. Schade das die Serie wohl nach der zweiten zu Ende sein wird.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (7. Januar 2019)

RichieMc85 schrieb:


> Ich fand die erste Staffel richtig gut. Schade das die Serie wohl nach der zweiten zu Ende sein wird.



Ach das wird auf Disney weiter gehen. Wie auch alle anderen Serien. Vielleicht nicht heute oder morgen, aber so lange der Marvelhypetrain rollt, rollt er und wird auch erweitert.


----------



## Malc0m (7. Januar 2019)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ach das wird auf Disney weiter gehen. Wie auch alle anderen Serien. Vielleicht nicht heute oder morgen, aber so lange der Marvelhypetrain rollt, rollt er und wird auch erweitert.



Abwarten, für Disney ist der Gewaltfaktor doch sehr hoch. Speziel DareDevil und Punisher ragen da sehr herraus.
Ich hoffe es auch, aber irgendwie hab ich die Befürchtung das wir die ganzen Netfilx-Marvel Serien so schnell nicht wieder sehen werden.


----------

